# 1965 tempest custom



## Jimmy Cwik (Apr 2, 2018)

looking for some info on the 1965 tempest custom with a 326 2 speed what rear end ratios where available with this set up it has a limited slip tag on it. thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

This chart from the 1965 Dealer Cat may help...


----------



## 1965 TC4d (9 mo ago)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> This chart from the 1965 Dealer Cat may help...


This was useful. Thanks.


----------

